
Updated images of Ubuntu for the Raspberry Pi 2, 3 and 4 - galemk2020
https://ubuntu.com/blog/updated-images-of-ubuntu-for-the-raspberry-pi-2-3-and-4
======
Havoc
Sounds promising. Raspbian is cool but occasionally still has some random
package missing

~~~
ta999999171
Like what? Stuff easily installed?

~~~
jedieaston
Last time I checked (maybe a month ago) there was no way to install Firefox on
the latest version of Raspbian, as Mozilla doesn’t ship a binary and there
wasn’t anything in the repo. The foundation had to ship Chromium on the
default image (which is really bad on a low resource device).

I imagine since Canonical and Mozilla are still really good friends, they must
have it in the Ubuntu repo for Pi/arm. Alas, I’m not at my pi right now or I’d
download the image.

~~~
panpanna
They do. Although Firefox too runs bad on rpi.

Someone told me to use the successor of zram (can't remember its name) to get
much better browser performance.

------
panpanna
Is this the first time Ubuntu provided real 64bit images?

------
johnklos
Why is this news? There should be new images regularly created.

~~~
NathanOsullivan
I believe this is the first release with USB working on the 4GB rpi4.

